# Delta 400 DST Junk



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

A friend of mine called me today to give me a heads up on the Delta 400 DST kitchen faucet. He installed it for a customer who bought it themselves at the depot. The faucet had a gap in the deck plate in the center. It wouldn't seal to the sink all the way. He calls the local Delta rep. who says they know about the problem and have kits to fix it. He also said they fixed the design. My friend asked them what the new number will be for the faucet so he will know when one will need the kit, They said it will remain the same. What a load of bull. They expect up to flip a coin on whether the faucet will be good or not?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

*delta Sucks!!!*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ahhh, I feel better.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

If I supply the faucet it's

Single handle-Moen

Two handle -Delta


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

The few times I have installed those new 400 DST faucets they have all been customer supplied. As soon as I mounted them on the deck and tightened them down, I showed the customer the gap. I then told them if they want, I can sell them the Moen faucet off my truck, and you can return the Delta to Home Depot.

They all had me install my Moen.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

IMO they all fall short of Grohe. I have a Grohe ladylux and IMO theres nothing that even comes close to its quality in the kitchen.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a customer yesterday, show me a BRAND new delta kitchen faucet in the box, that he had purchased from the Depot. Wanted to know if I would install it. I told him absolutely not. Then, I grabbed a moen Brantford faucet off the van, and he was hooked.

As posted earlier:

*DELTA SUCKS DEAD MOOSE COX.*


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

'Round these parts, delta sucks donkey ballz 



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I had a customer yesterday, show me a BRAND new delta kitchen faucet in the box, that he had purchased from the Depot. Wanted to know if I would install it. I told him absolutely not. Then, I grabbed a moen Brantford faucet off the van, and he was hooked.
> 
> As posted earlier:
> 
> *DELTA SUCKS DEAD MOOSE COX.*


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> A friend of mine called me today to give me a heads up on the Delta 400 DST kitchen faucet. He installed it for a customer who bought it themselves at the depot. The faucet had a gap in the deck plate in the center. It wouldn't seal to the sink all the way. He calls the local Delta rep. who says they know about the problem and have kits to fix it. He also said they fixed the design. My friend asked them what the new number will be for the faucet so he will know when one will need the kit, They said it will remain the same. What a load of bull. They expect up to flip a coin on whether the faucet will be good or not?


 Hell I started an identical thread in November of 09. Same gap in the deck plate, same junk. Six months later and still the same crap. Way to resolve a problem Delta.:furious:


----------

